
Hadoop use at Facebook  - smoody
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=16121578919&id=9445547199&index=0
======
falsestprophet
Is it common to access data on a Hadoop system with SQL syntax? I haven't
encountered a method like that yet. Where should I look?

~~~
indigoviolet
they mentioned that they're open sourcing their system at some point soon.

------
DenisM
Any hackers have deployed hadoop themselves? How much of a pain is it?

~~~
strlen
There isn't any pain. Best of all it's easy to setup hadoop on a single
machine, or two machines here and there and then them into a large cluster:

Here's a good tutorial that may help: [http://www.michael-
noll.com/wiki/Running_Hadoop_On_Ubuntu_Li...](http://www.michael-
noll.com/wiki/Running_Hadoop_On_Ubuntu_Linux_%28Single-Node_Cluster%29)

(If you're using a Linux machine just follow that; otherwise get VMWare
running Ubuntu and set it up there).

